# Thoughts about sex during menstrual cycle



## InRecoveryInNC (Oct 22, 2010)

This question is posted for reply from men and women....

Outside of giving H a BJ while you are on your menstrual cycle, any other suggestions?

What are your general thoughts about full on IC during your period?


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I've gone down on my wife many times while she has a tampon in. Just need to keep the string tucked to the side!

And it almost seems like her body shuts off the flow if we have sex during the lighter parts of her cycle (beginning or end). Either that or its too little to notice anything.

Oh yeah - and put a towel on top of the sheets for good measure.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

My husband can't stand any blood. 
When my period comes, it's time for him to take a break. 
I am mischievous, I seduce him by giving him blow jobs when I can't have sex. Sometimes I make him very horny and he has to masturbate in front of me after I give him a blow job since I can't make him come orally! It's funny when I watch my man masturbate in front of me. He says it is distracting when someone is watching you!


----------



## diydude (Nov 5, 2010)

greenpearl,
why can't your mate orgasm with oral sex?
Back when my sex life was good and frequent: 
I can't cum unless I make the pelvic thrust/s weather receiving oral or during IC. Sadly, I have not had many complete BJ's but the few I have had required pelvic thrusting on my part.
Basically I have to f_ck her mouth in order to cum.
I feel I need to be carefull not to cause to much discomfort to my mate while thrusting in her mouth so I try reducing my thrust time requirement to as little as possible before I cum. At first I stay relatively still and enjoy the time she chooses to give me oral then when I feel she is finishing I start thrusting. 
When my mate is on top of me during intercourse I can usually hold off as long as she needs and if she wants to stay there I will have to thrust upwards to finish.


----------



## BigBadWolf (Nov 30, 2009)

Oral, anal, dry humping, hand jobs, fingering, full blown intercourse, masturbating onto face, masturbating onto breasts, masterbating onto any other body parts, masturbating while staring hard into her eyes the whole time, using dildo or other prop or accessory.

All these are recommended during period if the man and woman are willing!

Pelvic thrust are good during oral if reasonable careful, also grabbing her hair and thrusting her head and directing the action, this is also effective for many men.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

diydude,

My husband is very loving to me. he doesn't want me to become tired. My jaw becomes tired after about five minutes. My husband always jokes about his ten-minute blow jobs since I don't give him ten-minute blow jobs. 

My husband also doesn't want to be too rough to me when I am giving him a blow job, he only wants to enjoy what I am giving him. He watched porn, he saw men thrusting in women's mouths, he doesn't like it, he thinks that is disrespectful and inconsiderate towards women. In his opinion, women have to enjoy doing what they are doing, sex is not about him, sex is about pleasing both of us. 

I am really grateful for having a man who is so wonderful and considerate, that's why I try so hard to please him too. 

Not able to come orally is not a big deal for him. He gets a lot of sex. He gets more than he can handle!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

diydude said:


> greenpearl,
> why can't your mate orgasm with oral sex?
> Back when my sex life was good and frequent:
> I can't cum unless I make the pelvic thrust/s weather receiving oral or during IC. Sadly, I have not had many complete BJ's but the few I have had required pelvic thrusting on my part.
> ...


Off topic. 

Do you know that women enjoy sex a lot after they have come already?

My husband always lets me come first, after I come, then he starts to fccc me hard, that really makes my orgasm last longer.


----------



## sntdwn2ufrmhvn (May 20, 2010)

grab a dark towel, put it under you...then have sex. tell hubby to grow up..lol..and deal. i am sure if he bled for a week he'd still want some booty from you so yea.


----------



## prometheus (Nov 13, 2010)

Personally from my male perspective. Lots of blood is a turn off to me unless, like one poster put it I'm "revved up" such as a BJ then it doesnt matter how much blood. My wife demands sex while she is bleeding and is more horny than any other time during the month. So we are at odds her and I since BJs are out of the question for her.


----------



## valaria (Oct 18, 2010)

If blood is an issue for your spouse try using "InStead" it is an alternative to tampons and pads that has no fiber of any type, it kind of looks like the old type of birth control, can't remember the name,never used it, it's a disk that is inserted in to the cervix very high, it "catches" all the menstrual blood cuts down on cramping and is safe to wear up to 12 hours, doesn't cause "toxic shock syndrome" and is extremely comfortable for you and him during sex and the HUGE upside is it doesn't leak, so oral is still in the program! Can be purchased at any drug store.. is more expensive but you only need a max of 3 per day as opposed to 6 or more regular tampons per day. Removable can be kind of messy..do it over the toilet..but one you get the hang of it, they really are the best thing ever..and as a plus they don't change your vaginal PH level. Try them you'll never go back !


----------



## sntdwn2ufrmhvn (May 20, 2010)

i just want to point out to the men that think it's gross...when a woman has an orgasm during her period it cuts down cramping and makes the period go away faster...so less *****ing, and period free sex sooner lol


----------

